# Hey friends!! I have found a freeware website !!!



## nikkyan (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi !! 
  I just found a new website offering freewares !!! i thought it would be a great idea to share it with others. 
  It has about seven freewares(i have downloaded four of them). The list is as follows 

      1) AIV DVD Cutter -->To cut small part of a DVD movie like songs !!(I liked it) 
      2) AIV Reminder    --->A reminder utility 
      3) AIV video screensaver -->Use videos as screensavers. 
      4) AIV MP3 cutter -->A utility to cut small part of a mp3 song.Can be        
                              used to make ringtones for the mobile.
      5) AIV Wallpaper Changer -->Used to change wallpaper periodically. 
      6) AIV Startup Protector --->Protects from unwanted startup programs. 
      7) AIV BAD CD/DVD Reader  -->Reads from scratched CDs/DVDs. 
  To download go to following link :: 

           *www.aivsoft.com/downloads 

Homepage :: 

           *www.aivsoft.com 

Hey guys reply me if you liked  it.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanx.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 7, 2007)

hhmmmm nice

2) AIV Reminder --->A reminder utility 
3) AIV video screensaver -->Use videos as screensavers.

liked these 2.


----------



## joe2005 (Nov 7, 2007)

One more freeware site
*www.filehungry.com/english


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, here is another I frequent *www.snapfiles.com


----------



## jatt (Nov 7, 2007)

www.softpedia.com very good


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## almighty (Nov 7, 2007)

cooool share
thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks dear


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks gud 1


----------



## Ihatemyself (Nov 19, 2007)

Video screensaver is cool..Thanks 4 sharing

"Mr eggman was a scientist. Mr. eggman is no more. For what he thought to be H2O was H2SO4" ..Wow, very bad sense of humour!


----------



## kalpik (Nov 19, 2007)

A Very clean site: *www.filehippo.com


----------



## sam9999 (Nov 23, 2007)

nice one ..thanks


----------



## New (Nov 24, 2007)

I was looking for a good dvd cutter.. Thanks you...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. 
Nice freewares.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

nice 1.
cool freewares.


----------



## paradisevikas (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## anand1 (Nov 25, 2007)

one more *freewarefiles.com


----------

